# Embryo glue



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi my clinic had offered embryo glue and I'm wondering if anyone has had this and any thoughts comments will be appreciated thank u xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well i had embryo glue during my first fet and it was a bfp. Had it again in my 2nd fet last month when ttc 2nd baby but it was a bfn. I will be having another fet early next year and will still have it. It will be my final cycle and i want to give it the best chance. Will also have endometrial scratch and we are currently looking into possibiity pf having assisted hatching too.

Best of luck xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Not sure how much the clinic are going to charge or how much it helps.  

My first cycle was 6 years ago and had no scratch, embroscope or embryoglue.  BFP

Second cycle was two years ago - the clinic automatically used an embryoscope on all cycles but no embryoglue or scratch  BFN
Third cycle was  9 months ago - the clinic automatically used embryoscope and embroglue,  we took the option of free assisted hatching  and I opted to pay for the scratch.  BFN

When they determine there is enough evidence to support its benefit, the clinic includes things as standard and embryoglue is one of them.  (the fees do go up slightly, but not by as much as some other clinics charge for the same as an optional extra).  The cycles with them didn't work for me, but don't know if age or other factors were the issue (I was 36 on the first cycle, 40 on the second and 41 on the third)

What is important though is to feel you have done what you feel is right for you. I didn't have the scratch on cycle two as due to my bfp there was no indication it was needed.  At least after cycle three I felt as if I had done everything I could. 

Good luck


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you ladies xx god I'm so confused as to what to do. If my clinic said there was evidence embryo glue had a higher success rate i would go for it but as they are unsure and I feel it's a bit of a trail I don't know what's the best thing to do. 

Xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hiya, 

I ponder over the same thoughts and for me as Talkingfrog has said you have to follow what your heart feel comfy with and what's best for you with no regrets. 

I've had a cycle without BFP, one with BFP and another with BFN. On all three I had a scratch and immunes meds (won't even go into the other 5 cycles!) but for me I will have both the scratch and embryo glue as I feel more at peace having it than not. 

It's a tricky one, follow your heart and be at peace with your decision mrshol... sorry I can't give you anymore input to sway your thoughts xx

One last thing to add, my 2nd UK clinic who are amazing always said they had no faith in it and didn't want to use it.. Then last year they ran research and it led to them offering it patients as they feel it helped implantation... Strange that with my cycle no 6 they didn't believe in it then when studied they changed their view.. who knows ah x


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Mrsshol

I do agree with Talkingfrog, about doing what's best for and your peace of mind.

From my perspective, I have had three cycles. I got two bfps (although both ending in mc) The only cycle that I got a bfn was the one where I used Embryo Glue!.

good luck xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

I used embryoglue on my last cycle which was my first fresh ivf cycle - bfn. I am now having a FET next weds and I will try the embryoglue again along with assisted hatching. For me its peace of mind and I would rather know I tried everything, but some people say if they are going to stick they will regardless. But who knows for sure hey. Good luck. x


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for all your comments and I know exactly what u mean by going with what u feel
Best But I really don't know as its.l not like the clinic are saying it is better they don't know!!

So thinking should I stick with how I got pregnant last time or go with something new

If it did increase my chances then of course I would go with the embryo glue without a doubt but just feel
There is no real hard facts out there


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey,

I'm having FET in September and I asked my Dr about the glue and a scratch. 

He doesnt recommend the scratch because this will be my first transfer (we did freeze all cycle) and he said theres no evidence of implantation failure to warrent the scratch. 

I asked about the glue and he doesnt recommend that either lol he said theres no evidence to say it will improve sucess rates so at this stage not to bother. 

xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

I think the main issues surrounding all this assisted helping such as scratch, glue assisted hatching etc is that nobody will ever know if those who got the bfp with it would still have without. There is just no way of knowing. The only research I have found on line promoting these as good things are those who have had repeated failures and then got pregnant using one or all of the above. But still who's to say that maybe it was just their time. x


----------

